# Question on Color?



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought a betta about a week ago and have been scouring the internet to try and figure out what color he is. He is a double tail half moon from PetCo, but there are so many varieties that look like him, I can't figure out which one he is! It doesn't help that his color is constantly changing with the light. Here is a picture of him in some different kinds of lighting:

(Top left is lit from above/front, bottom left is backlit, bottom right is with a camera flash)









Here are some similar looking colorations I've found so far:

Cellophane Marble









Cellophane Green Pastel









Pastel Grizzled









Blue Cambodian Butterfly









Green Cambodian










I'd appreciate any kind of help in figuring out what color this guy is! Plus, I'm a little confused in general in what the difference between Pastel, Cambodian, and Cellophane is. Thanks again for any help!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Golly, this is actually pretty hard to judge haha. 

I would say its something like the Cellophane Green Pastel.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I also would love to know what he is I am still learning colors. Good luck, wish I had an answer for you.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

All of the above are marbles... breeders just use fancy names to explain different patterns but they all carry the gene.
A pastel is a solid light colored betta
A cambodian will have all fins one color and a light colored body
A cellophane is a betta with no color


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> All of the above are marbles... breeders just use fancy names to explain different patterns but they all carry the gene.
> A pastel is a solid light colored betta
> A cambodian will have all fins one color and a light colored body
> A cellophane is a betta with no color


Thank you so much! That clears up so much confusion, so would he be a cellophane-type marble then? He's fairly transparent, but he still has turquoise speckles so I'm not sure if it's enough to be considered cellophane?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's a Cellophane Marble.


----------



## Thrifty Bee (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, wrong thread. Beautiful Bettas though.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Id say Cellophane Marble. He looks just like my boy Loki in a way. I have been told numerous times he is that color 
He is also a DTHM


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

TuckerLove said:


> Id say Cellophane Marble. He looks just like my boy Loki in a way. I have been told numerous times he is that color
> He is also a DTHM


Wow, they look like siblings! That's really cool that your Loki is even a DTHM, he's very beautiful.  

Thanks everyone for clearing up my confusion over Yue's color! I also have another question: are Cellophane Marbles good to breed? I've read that they are "unstable" and produce a lot of albinos, but I've also read that you could get a butterfly?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You cannot have a cellophane marble. Its a contradiction.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

He looks to be a blue/opaque marble.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> You cannot have a cellophane marble. Its a contradiction.


 ^thats what I was thinking xD

He is a very pretty boy nonetheless


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm confused, how is cellophane marble a contradiction? Would he just be a very transparent-looking marble then?


----------

